# Are baseball type seats rare????



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

I've got the black leather seats with baseball like stitching on it, someone told me these are rare, is this the case???

Also forgive my ignorance but how do you know if you have extended leather?? Oh it's a TTS(58)

Thanks


----------



## tomos8304 (Mar 1, 2013)

not sure about the seats but I think the extended leather pack means the centre console dash clocks and parts of the doors are done in leather they are on mine anyway


----------



## TT225 (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's one with extended leather:










And one without:










You can see the difference of the leather around the centre and the door panels


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

TTS has leather seats with silver stitching and extended leather package as standard.


----------



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

TootRS said:


> TTS has leather seats with silver stitching and extended leather package as standard.


Thanks for the replies so far, my stitching is like the stitching on a baseball glove mate, very different to the one on my RS4, just trying to find out if its rare as I've never seen another.

Like these ones but black.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=baseb ... s4jSEgM%3A


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

S-Line has the silver stitching as well. Although I'd call it more of a light grey than silver.


----------



## TT225 (Aug 7, 2010)

You mean like these?

http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-ro ... seats.html

I haven't seen many of the baseball stitching on here or when looking for a car.

I think it was more common on the MK1


----------



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

TT225 said:


> You mean like these?
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-ro ... seats.html
> 
> ...


That's it but in black, was it a special order then???


----------



## TT225 (Aug 7, 2010)

It's impulse leather, it is still an option as far as I know?

I think it is either less common in black as I haven't really seen it or its less noticeable unless up close maybe?










And in black:








[/quote]

The black one was a £1500 extra back in 2003 apparently.

I think it's just a marmite thing, some like it and some don't.

You like yours?


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

bluenosewrx said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > TTS has leather seats with silver stitching and extended leather package as standard.
> ...


Ah yes the impulse leather seats. They are an optional extra and seldom specced, so yes they are quite rare.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like a cadaver after an autopsy and certainly not what I'd expect to find in an Audi.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Ive seen the black ones on a white TTS and there stunning nothing like the photos above. The link to Audi shows them but the black looks amazing. Far better than any other seat apart from the RS buckets but only in black for me


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I factory ordered the baseball trim for my TTS back in December 2009. I know of one other TTS ragtop in deep sea blue that has this option. The trim is known as impuse leather in the brochure and on the ragtop they come in chennia brown and for the tintop it is in black.
I love them and it has been so nice to have had so many folks compliment the car from the body colour and then also to mention the "Lovely leather interior with that stitching on the seats". 
Rare? There are not many of us around!


----------



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I factory ordered the baseball trim for my TTS back in December 2009. I know of one other TTS ragtop in deep sea blue that has this option. The trim is known as impuse leather in the brochure and on the ragtop they come in chennia brown and for the tintop it is in black.
> I love them and it has been so nice to have had so many folks compliment the car from the body colour and then also to mention the "Lovely leather interior with that stitching on the seats".
> Rare? There are not many of us around!




I really like it, stands out, thanks for the replies guys


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

m-a-r-k said:


> Looks like a cadaver after an autopsy and certainly not what I'd expect to find in an Audi.


:lol:


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I had impulse leather specced on my previous TT, it was a Phantom Black TTS on a 58 plate (although I had a private plate on it when traded in so don't know the new plate on it).

I found it really nice, stood out much better than the standard seats and also didn't really want the 2-tone setup at the time. Gave a even more "quality feel" the to cabin.


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a silver 2007 3.2 with this interior and seats...










I like them, my wife LOVES them. The only thing I noticed at first is the slight "scraping" against your leg as you get in the car due to the height of the out-board bolster and the fact the leather stitching is at the highest point of the seam. It took me a while to get the sense of where they were located to avoid "scraping" them, but now I don't even notice them.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

hawkerusa said:


> I have a silver 2007 3.2 with this interior and seats...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiya,
Lovely trim, but I was bound to say that.
Why is your steering wheel on the wrong side!! :lol:


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

What!? They built it on the wrong side? Dang...I wondered why people where looking at me funny. ;-) Interestingly enough, where I come from they're all built this way. Hummm...odd that, n'est pas?


----------

